# 1ST CALL CREWMAN NEEDED



## FixIt (Aug 16, 2005)

In exchange for helping repair and restore "Mako 25" be the 1st call on offshore trips out of Freeport. Few more days of work and she will be ready for this season. Off season more restoring work. SPRING TOMBALL AREA


----------



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im in the magnolia area . I am no machanic , but I am willing and able .


----------

